# Need some songs to learn on my 8



## Vinnydude (Jul 1, 2011)

So my 8 string finally arrived last week and I totally underestimated how hard Animals as Leaders would be. That guys playing style is unique to say the least and his little finger must be able to destroy an army in one fail swoop!!! lol

So this leaves me in a quandary as I'm already getting fairly bored of playing stuff of the latest deftones album, bloody good album though.

So, I want to learn something that has some tune to it. Somewhere inbetween Deftones and Animals as Leaders.

Cheers 

(Is that the pitter patter of trolls I hear?! lol)


----------



## jaketheripper (Jul 1, 2011)

meshuggah?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 1, 2011)

Write something?


----------



## jaketheripper (Jul 1, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> Write something?


And that, just shred man!


----------



## Solodini (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with just writing something. The best way to find music in the style you want, using all the techniques you want and at the difficulty you want is to write it!


----------



## Vinnydude (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been writing but I suffer from frequent bouts of writers block at the moment! >_<

I've been playing a bit of meshuggah, keeps me on my toes but its not that exciting to play if you know what I mean. More like doing a cryptic crossword!!! lol 

If anyone thinks of any others hit me up


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jul 1, 2011)

Chimp Spanner is a great start, check out bad code. that should keep you busy for a bit =). and believe it or not, one of the best times ive had is learning how to play all my 7 string stuff on an 8. It was a new challenge for old music and it makes the 8 string feel more like an extended range instrument rather than a one-off novelty.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 1, 2011)

You could play some Ion Dissonance! Listening to their "Cursed" cd confirmed how badly I want an 8 string 



I want so badly to be able to play along with the part at 2:31, it's one of my favorite moments on the cd!


----------



## Solodini (Jul 1, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> and believe it or not, one of the best times ive had is learning how to play all my 7 string stuff on an 8. It was a new challenge for old music and it makes the 8 string feel more like an extended range instrument rather than a one-off novelty.



This. Come up with 8 string arrangements of things, not just dropping things down an octave but implement low notes to fill out the range as a whole rather than just creating a chasm in the high midrange.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## jaketheripper (Jul 1, 2011)

Vinnydude said:


> I have been writing but I suffer from frequent bouts of writers block at the moment! >_<
> 
> I've been playing a bit of meshuggah, keeps me on my toes but its not that exciting to play if you know what I mean. More like doing a cryptic crossword!!! lol
> 
> If anyone thinks of any others hit me up


i know what you mean about meshuggah haha, i know scale the summit has some cool 8 and 7 string songs, cant think of any off the top of my head though... sorry


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2011)

jaketheripper said:


> i know what you mean about meshuggah haha, i know scale the summit has some cool 8 and 7 string songs, cant think of any off the top of my head though... sorry



True, but STS is 8 strings tuned B-G. Chris does the extra high string rather than low.

Also, some Blotted Science is 8 string.


----------



## Jango (Jul 1, 2011)

After the Burial, look up the song Aspirations.


----------



## Metalus (Jul 1, 2011)

Try this


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jul 2, 2011)

After the Burial has some wicked tunes, check em out


----------

